# Are my staurogyne repens ok?



## denske (Feb 20, 2013)

Wanted to get some opinions as I'm fairly new to planted tanks, I received a bunch of staurogyne repens from an established tank a little while back. This 10 gallon was more of a grow out tank while I setup my 20 gal long and tried some aquascaping, 

I've noticed my staurogynes are starting to yellow a bit, really only noticed it after I received some new ones from aquabid. The new ones are ones to the far right. I've just begun to really research fertilizers, and the only thing I have used in my tank was excel. And just recently started kno3, and kh2p04 but haven't took any readings yet.

I'm using a 2x54w t5 HO fixture (20" from substrate) with chrome reflectors, pressurized co2, on from 11am to 11pm. any opinions? These look ok?










Any advice is greatly appreciated!
-Den


----------



## BriDroid (Oct 7, 2012)

Maybe try some ferts under them? I know mine really perked up when I put some Gro-Soil tabs under them.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

They could use more food. You might want to use some LeafZone and/or root tabs while you researching more comprehensive fertilization routine.

via Droid DNA Tapatalk 2


----------



## hunterlook (Feb 21, 2013)

What are your nitrate levels?

Could possibly be nitrate deficiency or a maganese or potassium deficiency from what I've read.

These might help a bit:
http://bp2.blogger.com/_UlxSzABwSoo...0/u-e6Z30G560/s1600-h/Nutrient+deficiency.jpg
http://my-aquatic-world.blogspot.com/2008_06_01_archive.html


----------



## mrkookm (Apr 4, 2007)

You need to start using a trace mix.


----------



## denske (Feb 20, 2013)

Nitrates were actually threw the roof (80ppm) I've been doing water changes the last couple days to get it in check, I have some ferts on the way.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

denske said:


> Nitrates were actually threw the roof (80ppm) I've been doing water changes the last couple days to get it in check, I have some ferts on the way.


What brand of test kit were you using?


----------



## denske (Feb 20, 2013)

API test kit, after some root tabs, and some ferts, they're starting to look better.


----------



## tetra73 (Aug 2, 2011)

I thought I would bump this because I want to know how are your repens doing. I thought that you have too much light on a 20g tank. Total of 104w of t5ho lighting. And you haven't been adding ferts at all. I just got some repens too another member. I placed them in my tank this past Thursday and all of the stems are dropping leaves like crazy. I think the baby plants, the side shoots, are growing. I am hoping to see more improvements soon. 

I have a 40g. A 2 year-old tank. EI dosing and medium light with high CO2.


----------



## MichaelMcG (Mar 16, 2012)

ya i got some from a seller on here too and i thought they were baby plants. they have been in my tank for about 2 weeks with good medium light, co2, and EI and all the leaves melted off. the bare stems are still standing strong though lol. i am starting to see some tiny leaves starting to sprout from the bare stems.. 

i was kind of disappointed with the batch i got. i dont think they were ready to be trimmed and shipped yet. i wonder if it was the same seller as you.


----------



## tetra73 (Aug 2, 2011)

MichaelMcG said:


> ya i got some from a seller on here too and i thought they were baby plants. they have been in my tank for about 2 weeks with good medium light, co2, and EI and all the leaves melted off. the bare stems are still standing strong though lol. i am starting to see some tiny leaves starting to sprout from the bare stems..
> 
> i was kind of disappointed with the batch i got. i dont think they were ready to be trimmed and shipped yet. i wonder if it was the same seller as you.



My batch??? Oh, not at all.  Everyone knows him. Heheheh... Anyway, yeah, most of them are losing a lot of leaves. Is typical for these plants. I just have to wait it out. I can see the side shoots are growing. I can see some of them are pearling too, which is a good sign.


----------



## denske (Feb 20, 2013)

When I first put them in my first 10 gallon tank(in the pic) they always looked great, then transplanted a bunch to my 20g long high tech tank (new tank with aquasoil) and 90% of the leaves melted, but they have started to rebound and new growth is appearing, I think they might have a hard time adjusting to different tank parameters. Be patient, they'll come back.


----------



## denske (Feb 20, 2013)

tetra73 said:


> My batch??? Oh, not at all.  Everyone knows him. Heheheh... Anyway, yeah, most of them are losing a lot of leaves. Is typical for these plants. I just have to wait it out. I can see the side shoots are growing. I can see some of them are pearling too, which is a good sign.


Did you get them from Tom? Is your tank high light/high co2?


----------



## tetra73 (Aug 2, 2011)

denske said:


> Did you get them from Tom? Is your tank high light/high co2?



Yeah, they are from Tom. Hi CO2 but only medium light with close to 12 months old t5ho bulbs. I am having another set (new bulbs) coming in on Friday. With most of the stems, only half of the tops have some leaves let. Also, I see many new leaves sprouting. It has only been 5 days in my tank. The side roots and the stems look very healthy. I am expecting them to rebound well....


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

Mine seem to be doing great. Nitrogen in the sediment is what I do as well as EI, co2 and high light


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## denske (Feb 20, 2013)

Damn! That looks good. What do you mean nitrogen in the substrate?


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

I use Amazonia and about once a year I add some home made clay balls with no3


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## denske (Feb 20, 2013)

Gotcha! Tank looks awesome man, what reddish plant in the back is that?


----------



## tetra73 (Aug 2, 2011)

I don't want to start another thread but has anyone managed to plant them without having the leaves all falling off....?  Is very disheartening right now. I am looking at a bunch of stems with 1 or 2 leaves. Is only a week though...


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

Mine do very well, lots of co2, light and fertz, as well as frequent pruning 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tetra73 (Aug 2, 2011)

My staurogyne repens aren't improving. It has been 2 weeks. All of the stems have either 2 leaves or no leaves but some side shoots. The stems aren't rotting. I even replanted few of them and noticed that the roots are starting to grow. Seriously, these plants take ages to get established, if at all.


----------



## denske (Feb 20, 2013)

What's your water parameters? Mine adjusted fairly quick, and are spreading like crazy now.


----------



## tetra73 (Aug 2, 2011)

denske said:


> What's your water parameters? Mine adjusted fairly quick, and are spreading like crazy now.



GH at 7. KH at 3. Temp 78 to 80. EI dosing with iron supplement. 2 50% water change per week. CO2 drop checker at lime green or more yellow by noon. light shuts off at 4:30pm. Medium light intensity and just replaced my bulbs too. 8 hours lighting period. Now, here is something interesting. I also added another Homedepot utility lamp with a 10w CFL, on the right side of the tank. I added it because that part of the tank isn't getting enough light and I have some crypts growing there. I planted one of the longer stems there. Surprisingly, that particular stem seems to manage to retain many leaves and the new growths are sprouting very quickly. I guess I have to wait for another 2 weeks or so to decide what to do.... Or what else to plant.


----------



## denske (Feb 20, 2013)

What bulbs are you using now? T5's? If the repens came from Toms tank,I believe its high lighting, maybe your repens are adjusting to less light? Post pics.


----------



## cah925 (May 18, 2007)

My repens took a while to adjust to my tank, several weeks in fact. I was a little worried, but left them alone and they look absolutely fantastic now.


----------



## tetra73 (Aug 2, 2011)

denske said:


> What bulbs are you using now? T5's? If the repens came from Toms tank,I believe its high lighting, maybe your repens are adjusting to less light? Post pics.



t5ho by zoo med, 2 bulbs strip (Floral and Sun Ultra). 78w. 40g. According to the par chart, with light/reflector similar to mine, I am getting about 50 par at the substrate level. I say my light is high medium.


----------



## tetra73 (Aug 2, 2011)

cah925 said:


> My repens took a while to adjust to my tank, several weeks in fact. I was a little worried, but left them alone and they look absolutely fantastic now.



Sounds encouraging. Even my crypts are growing faster than my repens. Hahaha...you know they are slow!!!!


----------

